# RELOADING DIE SETS/ITEMS FS



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Selling several re-loading die sets in numbered lots. All are used & in proper working condition, the brass is de-primed. Located near Lucas, OH 44843, prices listed do not include shipping (I'm not making $ on S\H) to your location. I will meet within a reasonable distance, payment in cash or paypal through (friends & family) only. For any additional info etc. message me, Thanks. 
Lot 1.
























Lot 2.








Lot 3.








Lot 4.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Bump


----------

